# ethernet adresse herausfinden



## Benedikt (18. Mai 2003)

Hi, Leute!
Ich hab 2 kleine Fragen:

also erstensmal würde mich interessieren wie ich mit einem RedHat 9.0 meine ethernet adresse herausfinden kann.
ich habe schon verschiedene Befehle ausgeführt die ich im kopf hatte, aber nix hat geholfen  

und dann würde mich noch brennend interessieren, wie ich mit dem selbigem OS  binäre dateien/anwendungen öffnen kann (also zB ne anwendung heisst einfach nur programm.bin (is doch ne binäre datei,oda?), wenn ich diese zu öffnen versuche kommt einfach garnix.)

vielen dank,
Benedikt


----------



## hulmel (18. Mai 2003)

Zu Deiner ersten Frage:
Unter root ifconfig eth0 sollte die HWAddresse liefern.


----------



## Benedikt (18. Mai 2003)

aha ok, danke


----------

